# Repticon Atlanta?



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

Anyone going to the Repticon Atlanta show next weekend? (April 11-12) I'm thinking about going but was just wondering if it would be worth the trip as far as who's vending and what not. I'm in the market for a group of Highland Bronze Auratus so that would be a big score if I could pick those up at the show. Other than that maybe plants or feeders would be cool.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

I might be there, my girls want to go. It's very snake heavy so don't expect a wide selection of darts.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

Yeah I saw the vendor list. It should still be a good time. I haven't been to an expo in YEARS.


----------

